# Looking for partial Fursuit Comissions



## RosetheCrux (Apr 5, 2016)

Hey I'm looking for anyone that has open partial fursuit commissions. It'd be nice to see separate pricing for the head, handpaws, feetpaws and tail. My fursona is a Crux and I was hoping for a suit made similarly to this


----------



## BokuNoKoneko (Apr 12, 2016)

I could make you a partial, it won't look alexactly like that, because every builder has their own style. But I can try my best to make it similar. :3

Examples of my work
Userpage of hybridlaboratory -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

the head itself would cost roughly 200$, the tail, if large, be another 100$ because materials. Handpaws 10$ and feet 30$


----------



## Dreamerwolf (Apr 13, 2016)

I have separate pricing on my website: www.i-m.mx: Home and I am open for new projects.


----------



## Aixa (May 6, 2016)

Hi i make fursuits:
Fursuit Head ($400) handpaws ($60) feetpaws($70) arms ($50) tail ($70) (this prices are
approximately according details   - + shipping from Argentina
Page here: www.facebook.com: Zohua Fursuits
examples of i do


----------

